# My 2012 party invite teaser



## Illusionist (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Awesome ... great music and photos ... very professional and inviting as well.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

That is awesome! Suspense constructing aswell  
I would come to that party if i got that invite


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

That is great!!!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I love it!! I wanna come now.


----------



## justd (Aug 16, 2010)

that is great! love it!


----------



## Illusionist (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the positive feedback! 

I had a lot of fun doing it!!


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

I love it!!


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Love it, I wish I was creative like this. My guest just got a group invite on facebook. LOL


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

*Fantastic! What a very creative invitation! Mind if I steal it? I won't be able to do it this year, but I can certainly do it next year!*


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Great job!!!


----------



## GuitarGal (Aug 11, 2006)

Did you use some sort of plug ins with imovie? Really liked the transitions! Well done!!


----------



## Illusionist (Aug 13, 2011)

Nobody Owens said:


> *Fantastic! What a very creative invitation! Mind if I steal it? I won't be able to do it this year, but I can certainly do it next year!*


Steal away!


----------



## Illusionist (Aug 13, 2011)

GuitarGal said:


> Did you use some sort of plug ins with imovie? Really liked the transitions! Well done!!


I used the scary trailer feature on iMovie.


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

Illusionist said:


> Steal away!


*I'm creative with my hands, and even fairly good with computers, but there is no way I'd pull off that caliber a production! *


----------



## Illusionist (Aug 13, 2011)

Bumping this up in case someone needs an idea for a party invite!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Awesome job! I love all these. I need to have someone teach me how to do this type of thing. I hope to have a big party next year when we are through with the remodel and I have more of a stash of decorations.


----------

